# Hartpury - stallion parade



## Digger123 (30 January 2011)

Well who impressed and I was going to ask who didn't but that's not fair


----------



## breezing (30 January 2011)

A brilliant day ,all the stallions looked fantastic ,I would be hard pressed to say I really didnt like something ,they all had something to give breeders .In the eventing section I particularly liked the attitude and performance of Persiflage and Chilli Morning ,SJ Cendy and Donder,Dressage, where do I begin, some breathtaking perfomances ,Desert Moon ,Treliver Decanter and Longton impressed and a fabulous show from Sport Pony Caesar .All thehorses brought over from France were exceptional but afraid out of my price range and I thought Monsieur Courtouis owner of Quite easy & Jaguar Mail  gave a lovely talk on his horses .Hartpury is a good venue  for this and I would think there were about 500 people there lots more than last year ,even the food is reasonable ,congratulations to all involved in putting on this show .


----------



## LynneB (30 January 2011)

visitor numbers sound wonderful - I'd heard it was standing room only!  and feedback suggests a brilliant day for all concerned.  Can't wait to see the stallion ads when they start.


----------



## chrissie1 (30 January 2011)

Couldn't stay too long but on the 'not impressed front' I was amazed to see 2 stallions in the Eventers section that, even though they'd been ridden round past all the jumps, promptly refused a cross pole.
Chilli Morning by comparison came in, turned immediately right and was confronted with a fence that he just pinged over.
Loved Persiflage too, not what I need for mine but very smart.


----------



## Aredis (30 January 2011)

Superb venue, well done to Cat and Jan for organising a well run day. 

I travelled down from North Yorkshire, three and a half hours each way, to see the jumpers and was also interested in the eventers.

Vangelis was the star of the show for me along with Jaguar Mail worth the drive alone to see these two.

Then in order of which I would use them on my mares.

Cash Point
Landpirol, who was a late entry
Quite Easy
Otto mail
Fetiche Du Pas
Cendy
Quisto Van De Helle Z 

From the eventers my favourite was Up With The Lark, followed by 
Persiflage
Royaldik
Power Blade, who was shown in hand. They also showed a four year old gelding by Power Blade under saddle who showed an enormous jump and gallop. 
Grafenstolz.

They were the stars for me but then other people will have totally different choices for their mares.

Met a couple of people I had not seen for a while and booked two mares in for embryo transfer with Twemlow's

A good day indeed


----------



## strada (30 January 2011)

Fabulous day, fabulous stallions, fabulous trade stands and shopping! All in all... Fabulous


----------



## southsidestud (30 January 2011)

I went but arrived late to miss the SJ"ers went to see Kannan,so my arrival @5pm saw the last few Showjumpers,caught the last bit of Balinmore Irish Rebel.Some dressage horses in hand.I throughly enjoyed it,Stallions that stood out for me the Opener Emma Hindle on her stallion...Im not sure who it was whether its was Chequille Z or Longton??? They were awesome !! Royaldik was super,Fifty Cent,Also liked Treliver Decanter. OMG when Emma Hindle came in on Wie Weltmeyer...what a horse!! She got all teary eyed and it made quite a few people in the audience,the same me included was welling up...!! The very end bit with Emma Hindle & Chequille was fantastic too. Negative bits for me...sorry i have to say the negative bits....Shopping Village there wasnt many shops,and cant compalain but it was packed and was like sardines trying to squeeze past everyone(not really a negative as a great turn out)got good im not claustrophobic! All in all a good selection for everyone Commentator was clear in what she was saying and would go back next year.


----------



## magic104 (30 January 2011)

I am interested in seeing Power Blade on Saturday.  I have liked Cendy since I saw him at 3 & he is still being considered.  It sounds like it was a good show, bodes well for this weekend then.


----------



## Willow1306 (30 January 2011)

Also went - thought it was really good and was impressed with the turnout and venue. Thought it was good value for money too.

Unforunately i've not got a mare now, so wasn't really looking for anything in particular but saw a few that I really liked. Enjoyed watching Zamboucca as I really like his sire, Stedinger, so it was interesting to see him. Also liked Up With the Lark, Royaldik, Graf and the late entry one Landpirol as well as many many more, but have passed my catalogue along so have forgotten all the names.

There were also quite a few which I saw, which i've not been expected to like based on pics of them, but really liked in the flesh. Equally, saw some which I had expected to like, but I wasn't completely convinced by.

Out of interest - was it a particularly special occassion for Wie Weltmeyer, hence the tears? He looked amazing for his age! Thought the end bit with Chequille Z was just a touch strange ....


----------



## cruiseline (30 January 2011)

Aredis said:



			Vangelis was the star of the show for me along with Jaguar Mail worth the drive alone to see these two.

Then in order of which I would use them on my mares.

Cash Point
Landpirol, who was a late entry
		
Click to expand...

My daughter would agree 100% with you on this one. She said Vangelis was just amazing and Martin rode him superbly. Cash Point proved why he was purchased by RS and will be a huge star in the future. She also really really liked Landpirol (if that is the one that was bought as a wedding present)

Sound like it was a great event.


----------



## madmare22 (30 January 2011)

sounds as though it was a wonderful day, really disappointed i couldnt make it this year


----------



## volatis (30 January 2011)

I have been every year to this event except this year as I am not in the country right now, so i am so pleased to hear it has really taken off and the numbers are starting to turn up and support it.
It is such a positive thing for the UK to start to be able to hold a number of stallion shows round the country and get an interested audience. Hope the one next weekend at Addington is just as successful.
After all, just here in Vechta there are stallion shows held every weekend at this time of year, and thats just at one venue. One these sort of events get into the public eye, they are such a great way to showcase a nation's breeding program and get some momentum going to showcase British bred stock.


----------



## strada (31 January 2011)

Photos and video are online now too.

Photos:  http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/BSE2011.aspx

Video: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBBSH


----------



## JaxMath (31 January 2011)

chrissie1 said:



			Couldn't stay too long but on the 'not impressed front' I was amazed to see 2 stallions in the Eventers section that, even though they'd been ridden round past all the jumps, promptly refused a cross pole.
Chilli Morning by comparison came in, turned immediately right and was confronted with a fence that he just pinged over.
Loved Persiflage too, not what I need for mine but very smart.
		
Click to expand...

I will post here as Wish was one of the 'eventers' who stopped at the cross pole  and although I am sure there are those who will see it as excuses, I would just like to add the following in his defence.... 

a) this was the first public showing for him and his new rider of only a couple of weeks 
b) he had just had a very unsettling experience in the extremely small collecting ring immediately prior to him entering the arena (another stallion nearly landing on him at a practice fence - hence why he was late going in to do his show) 
c) he was shown in the eventing section as he proved so popular with event mare owners in 2010 -  this discipline is still very new to him although his scope over a fence was there for all to see.


----------



## Gollum43 (31 January 2011)

JaxMath said:



			I will post here as Wish was one of the 'eventers' who stopped at the cross pole  and although I am sure there are those who will see it as excuses, I would just like to add the following in his defence.... 

a) this was the first public showing for him and his new rider of only a couple of weeks 
b) he had just had a very unsettling experience in the extremely small collecting ring immediately prior to him entering the arena (another stallion nearly landing on him at a practice fence - hence why he was late going in to do his show) 
c) he was shown in the eventing section as he proved so popular with event mare owners in 2010 -  this discipline is still very new to him although his scope over a fence was there for all to see.
		
Click to expand...

First of all I would like to say what a wonderful day I had at the stallion parade and being able to see such wonderful stallions in one place. 
However, I was a little surprised to read the above excuses as even though the partnership is only recent (coupled with a professional rider) I would have expected a horse shown as an eventer, would, above all, show courage and bravery at a fence considering all other stallions had to warm up in the same conditions; and some of them much younger that performed very well. But obviously, that is only my opinion.


----------



## Diggory (31 January 2011)

Was anyone else astonished to see some of the stallions presented in hand when they are supposedly in work?  And Kannan came in in a rug!!??  Bad enough that his numpty handler didn't have a clue what he was doing and let go when the horse stood up - which, frankly, is inexcusable in the horse that has done the rounds that this one has - but I thought these parades were all about being able to assess the stallions completely in the round.  Fat chance of that with the horse wearing a rug, even a pretty white one with his name on!


----------



## Whizz105 (31 January 2011)

I am not sure if ANY other horse got jumped on in the collecting ring but I do know that even the most experienced horse/rider has a refusal one time or another...even at 4* level! 

I wouldn't write him off for not showing "courage or bravery" just yet! he certinally jumped with great shape and scope on all the other jumps.


----------



## eventrider23 (31 January 2011)

I have to sympathise with Wolkenderry on this one as after all ANY horse no matter how old or experienced is allowed to spook at things...they are animals and not machines after all!  He is a horse that till now has been produced for dressage mainly and so especially if he just had an accident in the cramped collecting ring then I am not surprised he had a look at a fence in the main ring......the fact that he carried on afterwards and jumps does show a trainable temperament in that he got over his fright and carried on.  From what I have seen of him I would use him over many of the stallions on show.  I would much rather a horse that is safety conscious and would put in a stop if it feels wrong or uncertain and then learn, than one that throws itself at fences with no thought for safety as generally with the right training you can make a horse braver but those that start out over bold I find tend to either lose confidence having an accident by throwing themself into something or becoming too strong to ride and having to have harsher and harsher bits to control.

Well done Jaxmath for holding your hands up and explaining about Wish as you didn't have to state he was one of the ones that refused but you were honest and did....I would much rather that any day!


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (31 January 2011)

I was disappointed not to see some of the evernters and show jumpers do much or very big fences, i understand with a few of the older ones but things like otto Mail really should be doing some fences also kind of silly tht some came in and refused piddly jumps and did some really boring lines and stuff, 

Chilli Morning was lovely but i really liked Kannan, Mr Big Cat and Graf, like Woodlander WAvavoom but a little small for me and love Zambucca, finally got to see Trliver Decante and Santana in the flesh which was really nice cause ive worked with a few of thier youngsters but never got to see them before, 

Really liked Wolkenderry too seen him in hand before actually at twemlows and must say his temp is brilliant but till i saw him under saddle didnt so too much for me, but definately would use him now, and also highlight was seeing ALex Hua Tian, he is well hott, best boy there lol

would say i would let wolkenderry off for stopping at a cross pole being young, and comapartively green in the jumping department but with a few other the older and more experienced stallions it was kind of sad to see butcertainly wouldnt put me off using any of them


----------



## Gryffindor (31 January 2011)

What a superbly run show. I have to say I was well impressed with the whole experience and the quality of most of the stallions. I must say I cannot deny I had similar thoughts as Diggory but I must also say I was well impressed with Wie Weltmeyer, Landtanzer and Caesar, all of which are old stallions but had the same wow factor as some of the younger generation. How nice it is to see that these stallions have retired fit and looking absolutely stunning. All in all, it was a great day and credit to the organising team for putting up such a show!!


----------



## Fahrenheit (31 January 2011)

I thought the parade went extremely well 

The 5 Meadow Stud stallions stood out for me, Vangelis was the star imo, he certainly showed what he could do and I think Martin deserved a medal having to step in and be Robert Smith for the evening and love the new boy Donder.


----------



## Gollum43 (31 January 2011)

Diggory said:



			Was anyone else astonished to see some of the stallions presented in hand when they are supposedly in work?  And Kannan came in in a rug!!??  Bad enough that his numpty handler didn't have a clue what he was doing and let go when the horse stood up - which, frankly, is inexcusable in the horse that has done the rounds that this one has - but I thought these parades were all about being able to assess the stallions completely in the round.  Fat chance of that with the horse wearing a rug, even a pretty white one with his name on!
		
Click to expand...

I can only agree, but I must say not all stallions were presented badly in hand. Thought the lad who showed the Meadow Stud stallions and the one showing Treliver Decanter, did a very good job


----------



## Fahrenheit (31 January 2011)

Gollum43 said:



			Thought the lad who showed the Meadow Stud stallions and the one showing Treliver Decanter, did a very good job
		
Click to expand...

Agreed both Martin and Mat did excellent jobs of showing off the stallions they were presenting


----------



## kirstyw (31 January 2011)

Hi
What did you all think of the Endurance stallion who also events
Kirsty


----------



## eventrider23 (31 January 2011)

From the pictures it looked like a smart mover but didn't like his jump....I wasn't there so only judging on photos....but he looked very flat over the fences.


----------



## henryhorn (31 January 2011)

I think you shouldn't underestimate the atmosphere for a  stallion at an event like this, and it wouldn't bother me seeing one stopping at a first fence provided it then jumped ok afterwards. 
We took ours to an Equine Fair and were horrified when he  stopped at the first fence, but what we didn't know was that they had set the speakers at exactly horse ear height inside the tiny arena and the poor horse was being blasted the entire time, plus the excitement of having so many other entires around can't be ignored.
Our chap was fine after that and the following day performed perfectly from the start, but several stallions from the day before stayed at home!
I couldn't attendthis show but will be going to the Stallion Showcase at Addington next weekend, I think you will find anything that attended Hartpury will not be bothered by the atmosphere again having coped with it once, but one refusal a horse really shouldn't be discounted for..


----------



## Cyrus (31 January 2011)

JaxMath said:



			I will post here as Wish was one of the 'eventers' who stopped at the cross pole  and although I am sure there are those who will see it as excuses, I would just like to add the following in his defence.... 

a) this was the first public showing for him and his new rider of only a couple of weeks 
b) he had just had a very unsettling experience in the extremely small collecting ring immediately prior to him entering the arena (another stallion nearly landing on him at a practice fence - hence why he was late going in to do his show) 
c) he was shown in the eventing section as he proved so popular with event mare owners in 2010 -  this discipline is still very new to him although his scope over a fence was there for all to see.
		
Click to expand...

JaxMath my friend Lucy photographed your boy with Alex after the event and she was very taken with him from the pictures I have seen he certianly has the wow factor im very much looking forward to following his career with Alex


----------

